
A One Man Army On a Mission To Destroy The Cyberlocker Market - chewymouse
http://torrentfreak.com/one-man-army-on-a-mission-to-destroy-the-cyberlocker-market-120705/
======
signalsignal
Interesting article. I didn't realize how publishing companies like Megaupload
made money, but thinking of them as "FileLockers" makes sense.

